# Windsor Fens..first impressions



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

Ive been lurking for a few weeks and i recently started posting and finally yesterday, i got my Windsor Fens in a 52cm (5'8.5" with 29.5" insteam). 

Pics first, story later! 

Obligatory boxed picture










I didn't take pics of unwrapping and putting the bike together so here is the result























































It took me a little over an hour from start to finish. Everything was pretty straight forward. I had 2 issues: first being that the read derailleur hanger was bent. I didn't notice and dents or marks on the box where the RD was so I'm not sure what happened BUT BD had included an extra hanger and screw, probably for this purpose. I switched the hangers out and everything was good. 










Second issue I had was that the seat post was too long. It kept hitting the bottle cage screw and wouldn't go down further. I ended up cutting about 1.5" from the bottom using my dremel. Everything is fine now. 

The wheels seem to be true, RD and shifter work properly. FD needs some adjustment. It won't go into the highest gear and has a hard time getting into the smallest (it's a triple). I need to look up videos for that. I also switched the stem to bring up the handles just a tad bit. The ride is SMOOTH! Now, keep in mind that i'm comparing it to my Jamis mtn bike with XT components but still, the bike just goes! I can't wait to take it out for a longer ride tonight!

Overall, I'm extremely happy with my purchase and with BD. One key advise for new road bikers. When you order a road bike online, just remember to get a presta valve adapter! Luckily, I had gotten one when i bought my roof rack (i needed to add an extra dollar to use a coupon so I added that). I'll try to write reviews on the bike every so often. 

Vick


----------



## votoms888 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks great. Let us know how it rides. Can you post a weight if possible?


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

that's one thing i keep forgetting to do. i've been trying to get the FD to work properly (it's currently stuck in the middle gear. won't go up or down). I'll try to get it tonight.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks nice and congrats!


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks. i took it to the lbs and had the derailleurs adjusted. best $8 spent on the bike yet! lol it now shifts very smoothly and i have been enjoying it a lot! can't wait till i get fitted on sunday to see the difference.


----------

